# Deflector demos



## vsm (Jun 25, 2020)

My Deflector PCB has been stuck in Florida since May 20 (destination Sweden) and that does not seem to change anytime soon. While waiting - has anyone recorded anything using the Deflector? Youtube demo or whatever.

I'm super excited to build it but still haven't heard anything from it apart from a short demo on the PedalPCB Soundcloud .


----------



## twebb6778 (Jun 25, 2020)

I haven't got anything pre-recorded, but I can tell you it sounds glorious. Definitely worth the wait!


----------



## Gordo (Jun 25, 2020)

+1^

I couldn't do it justice but it sounds really nice.


----------



## vsm (Jun 27, 2020)

Thanks, I guess I’ll have to wait then.


----------



## Funnel (Jun 27, 2020)

This is on the short list of builds in the near future.  I'd love too hear more demos of it


----------



## soothsayer86 (Jun 30, 2020)

vsm said:


> My Deflector PCB has been stuck in Florida since May 20 (destination Sweden) and that does not seem to change anytime soon. While waiting - has anyone recorded anything using the Deflector? Youtube demo or whatever.
> 
> I'm super excited to build it but still haven't heard anything from it apart from a short demo on the PedalPCB Soundcloud .




The USPS in Florida is definitely having issues. Two of my orders had this happen where they got to Florida and then the tracking just stopped updating. Basically they are lost in the system. It is really weird because I have had other orders make it to me perfectly fine in only a few days. So you may want to create a "lost mail" case with the USPS.


----------



## vsm (Aug 27, 2020)

bump! Still no PCB - but maybe someone has recorded something with their Deflector build?


----------

